# Experience dealing with 2nd level GM customer service support/district manager



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with the second level GM customer service support? I have had a reoccurring issue and the GM customer service rep elevated my concern today and told me I should receive a call from GM district manager. Anyone know what I should expect? This has been very frustrating for me and I have been very patient with things and my Cruze. Even the dealer doesn't know how to respond to my issue and they are scratching their heads on what to do. My Cruze has been in the shop repeated times and head service manager is going to call GM engineering to see what he can do but I don't know how confident I am. This is extremely frustrating as I like the car a lot and the service people have been nice to deal with. Anyone have any experiences they care to share dealing with elevated GM support? Thanks


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

My experience was that level2 was excellent at scanning all GM printed materials and twisting them in their favor. Seriously. Bottom line; if they do not have a fix approved by every Tom,Dick & Harry at Corporate, then they stall you.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Has anyone had experience with the second level GM customer service support? I have had a reoccurring issue and the GM customer service rep elevated my concern today and told me I should receive a call from GM district manager. Anyone know what I should expect? This has been very frustrating for me and I have been very patient with things and my Cruze. Even the dealer doesn't know how to respond to my issue and they are scratching their heads on what to do. My Cruze has been in the shop repeated times and head service manager is going to call GM engineering to see what he can do but I don't know how confident I am. This is extremely frustrating as I like the car a lot and the service people have been nice to deal with. Anyone have any experiences they care to share dealing with elevated GM support? Thanks



dby2011,
The District Specialist's have more authority than the a level 1 customer service agent. They are able to get more involved with the dealership and also able to get field reps involved. At this point for you working with a DS will be in your best interest. They will be able to get you the assistance that you are looking for. If at any time you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Has anyone had experience with the second level GM customer service support? I have had a reoccurring issue and the GM customer service rep elevated my concern today and told me I should receive a call from GM district manager. Anyone know what I should expect? This has been very frustrating for me and I have been very patient with things and my Cruze. Even the dealer doesn't know how to respond to my issue and they are scratching their heads on what to do. My Cruze has been in the shop repeated times and head service manager is going to call GM engineering to see what he can do but I don't know how confident I am. This is extremely frustrating as I like the car a lot and the service people have been nice to deal with. Anyone have any experiences they care to share dealing with elevated GM support? Thanks



Well, I'm not sure what level I am at because I am on the THIRD person from GM getting involved in my case- tranny shifting and LACK of movement when stepping on the gas. All I know is that he is with the "Early Response Team in the Business Resource Center"? Means nothing to me, but it sounds important. I'm not quite sure if they are in the US or not. If they solve my problem I don't care where they are from!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

We've been through two "layers" of the "new" *GM* multi-layered _*cow-patty*_ that they're calling Customer Service...still, without resolution.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> We've been through two "layers" of the "new" *GM* multi-layered _*cow-patty*_ that they're calling Customer Service...still, without resolution.



70AARCUDA,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you have had with our customer service. I would be happy to look into your concerns further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Stacy, you have mail, but you might wish to glance through this post: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...-about-gm-pip4112k-transmission-problems.html _before_ you read my PM to you.


----------

